# Youtube can disable your adblock it seems.



## natr0n (Jul 28, 2017)

I was binge watching today and one video randomly stopped and a video ad popped open full screen.
I minimized it to find my ublock origin was disabled only on that tab.

Very odd indeed.

Just a heads up.
Browser used: Firefox 55.0b12 (64-bit)

Note before anyone says you might have turned it off mistakenly. Not possible as it requires 2 clicks in different spots to disable.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 28, 2017)

don't use the new youtube experience they launched.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 28, 2017)

natr0n said:


> I was binge watching today and one video randomly stopped and a video ad popped open full screen.
> I minimized it to find my ublock origin was disabled only on that tab.
> 
> Very odd indeed.
> ...


prolly some hinky code.

If thats true and the page you were on actually did disable it for you, report it to mozilla and get better or additional blocking.


post the link too.


----------



## chaosmassive (Jul 28, 2017)

Lets see....
I'm using Adblock, uBlock Origin, Adblocker Ultimate at same time
try again, youtube


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 28, 2017)

chaosmassive said:


> Lets see....
> I'm using Adblock, uBlock Origin, Adblocker Ultimate at same time
> try again, youtube


is that all? add Noscript and Privacy Badger (EFF) 

then get rid of adblock and adblocker


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 28, 2017)

many ad blockers have been bought out it seems. by default, they are allowing ads on youtube now.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 28, 2017)

no youtube changed the policy some months ago if it detects a ad-blocker it hard-codes a ad into the video

amusingly this type of behavior is exactly why people use ad block

here is the work around

https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=526413#c7


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 28, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> no youtube changed the policy some months ago if it detects a ad-blocker it hard-codes a ad into the video
> 
> amusingly this type of behavior is exactly why people use ad block
> 
> ...


Are you sure that works? The thread you linked to is 2 years old.


----------



## pigulici (Jul 28, 2017)

Beside Ublock I use custom host files...


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 28, 2017)

removing the app should resolve the issue
if it doesn't open a new ticket


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm still on what I am pretty sure is my 14th month with no commercials on YouTube in anyway shape or form it at least in the video itself I have noticed annotations will not turn off even when I go into settings, as well as add banners in the description section underneath the videos

 If I recall correctly I only use ad block & ad block plus with Mozilla


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 28, 2017)

having the youtube-app installed is what enabled youtube todo the ad-jacking


----------



## natr0n (Jul 28, 2017)

I have no app installed. I'm using windows 10 ltsb has no form of app support. Bare bones

I got to update my mvps host blocker perhaps been a while.


----------



## qubit (Jul 28, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I'm still on what I am pretty sure is my 14th month with no commercials on YouTube in anyway shape or form it at least in the video itself I have noticed annotations will not turn off even when I go into settings, as well as add banners in the description section underneath the videos
> 
> If I recall correctly I only use ad block & ad block plus with Mozilla


This sounds like the holy grail. I see those embedded add. We'll have to work on this one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 28, 2017)

I use ublock origin, no ads here


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 28, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> no youtube changed the policy some months ago if it detects a ad-blocker it hard-codes a ad into the video
> 
> amusingly this type of behavior is exactly why people use ad block
> 
> ...


Youtube cannot "hardcode ads" that would imply they modified uploaded videos. This simply isnt true and they cannot do that for legal reasons.

I dont see any ads on youtube despite being forced to have a google account for adult tagged content.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 28, 2017)

qubit said:


> This sounds like the holy grail. I see those embedded add. We'll have to work on this one.



 It was only one video that I've ever seen an ad on. I'm gonna try to find that channel so you guys can see if it happens for you.

 I'll see clickable links in the video for  Best Buy or other stores as well as a weird left and right scrolling ad window that's in the description

*EDIT*
i tried and wasnt able to get the scroll bar ad i got earlier....not sure why that would be.

*Its this guys channel, it seems to have particularly aggressive or creative ads*


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 28, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> It was only one video that I've ever seen an ad on. I'm gonna try to find that channel so you guys can see if it happens for you.
> 
> I'll see clickable links in the video for  Best Buy or other stores as well as a weird left and right scrolling ad window that's in the description
> 
> ...


I get no ads whatsoever on his stuff using Ublock Origin....can you capture the ad just for my curiosity sake?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 28, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> It was only one video that I've ever seen an ad on. I'm gonna try to find that channel so you guys can see if it happens for you.
> 
> I'll see clickable links in the video for  Best Buy or other stores as well as a weird left and right scrolling ad window that's in the description
> 
> ...


I'd say check your white lists. You might have allowed that he is using. If he is using code to show ads thats grounds to report for malicious content and should be reported and removed.

Then again he could be like other techy youtubers and really did create videos with pre-recorded advertising from sponsors. Which looks like what he did.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 28, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> I get no ads whatsoever on his stuff using Ublock Origin....can you capture the ad just for my curiosity sake?



it seems like it may only come in his Hindi language Videos..i must have played 30 of his vids and nothing , until i accidentally clicked this one in Hindi, since i speak VERY few words in Hindi, this shouldnt be an issue

I have never seen ads like this one b4


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jul 28, 2017)

I had no issues with ads on the Hindi videos and I tried about 20 (firefox x64 v54.0.1, Privacy badger, ublock and adblock ) so maybe you just got unlucky


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 28, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> it seems like it may only come in his Hindi language Videos..i must have played 30 of his vids and nothing , until i accidentally clicked this one in Hindi, since i speak VERY few words in Hindi, this shouldnt be an issue
> 
> I have never seen ads like this one b4


I get no ads on that video either. There are some Twitter overlays but nothing clickable. Nothing like in your screen shot either.


----------



## qubit (Jul 28, 2017)

This is beginning to sound like ublock origin is worth trying. I'm currently on Adblock Plus.


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 28, 2017)

qubit said:


> This is beginning to sound like ublock origin is worth trying. I'm currently on Adblock Plus.


It seemed to me that the Adblock's all versions such as Adblock ,Adblock +, and the likes sold out to Corporations to allow certain ads and that is why I switched to Ublock Origin and have not had any ads I use FF.


----------



## qubit (Jul 28, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> It seemed to me that the Adblock's all versions such as Adblock ,Adblock +, and the likes sold out to Corporations to allow certain ads and that is why I switched to Ublock Origin and have not had any ads I use FF.


Yes, they've got this "safe ads" program where companies can pay them to white list their ads if they conform ABP's non-intrusiveness rules. Controversial and open to corruption, but great in principle as an independent regulator would be a good idea.

It could be that not so unintrusive ads can also appear maybe...


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 28, 2017)

qubit said:


> Yes, they've got this "safe ads" program where companies can pay them to white list their ads if they conform ABP's non-intrusiveness rules. Controversial and open to corruption, but great in principle as an independent regulator would be a good idea.
> 
> It could be that not so unintrusive ads can also appear maybe...


I'm not saying that Ublock is above doing this in the future but it seems that they haven't yet. If they roll over to the Love of Money then I will leave them too.


----------



## taz420nj (Jul 30, 2017)

qubit said:


> Yes, they've got this "safe ads" program where companies can pay them to white list their ads if they conform ABP's non-intrusiveness rules. Controversial and open to corruption, but great in principle as an independent regulator would be a good idea.
> 
> It could be that not so unintrusive ads can also appear maybe...



.. and you can opt out of those whitelisted ads with two clicks.  The whole hissy fit over the "acceptable ads" program is over absolutely nothing.  I use uBo in Chrome simply because it seems to be better written and causes less resource drain/sluggishness.  But when you've opted out of the "acceptable ads" there is absolutely no difference in the ad blocking abilities since they both use the exact same lists.


----------



## qubit (Jul 30, 2017)

taz420nj said:


> .. and you can opt out of those whitelisted ads with two clicks.  The whole hissy fit over the "acceptable ads" program is over absolutely nothing.  I use uBo in Chrome simply because it seems to be better written and causes less resource drain/sluggishness.  But when you've opted out of the "acceptable ads" there is absolutely no difference in the ad blocking abilities since they both use the exact same lists.


Yes, I know one can opt out of them.

If you think being open to corruption is a hissy fit, then you have bigger problems my friend.


----------



## taz420nj (Jul 30, 2017)

qubit said:


> Yes, I know one can opt out of them.
> 
> If you think being open to corruption is a hissy fit, then you have bigger problems my friend.


As long as you can opt out of said "corruption", does it really matter?  The lists are not secret or closed.  Anything they blacklist and whitelist is visible and editable to all that use it.  They can't "sneak" anything in there.  If they start hardcoding whitelisted ads for money, Eyeo would dissolve overnight.  It's that simple.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Jul 30, 2017)

qubit said:


> Yes, I know one can opt out of them.
> 
> If you think being open to corruption is a hissy fit, then you have bigger problems my friend.


You seem to misunderstood him
*taz420nj *told you what is the hissy fit *"But when you've opted out of the "acceptable ads" there is absolutely no difference in the ad blocking abilities since they both use the exact same lists."*
Also, I was one of earlier adaptors of AdblockPlus. It has became popular when others aren't or not available yet. Adblockplus got targeted really hard. To say they really got paid? I only saw it and still see it merely a hearsay. Adblockplus target was to block the bad internet experience inducing ads. To assert that, they made the whitelist, the middle road of ads not being harsh on you.


----------



## taz420nj (Jul 30, 2017)

qubit said:


> Yes, I know one can opt out of them.
> 
> If you think being open to corruption is a hissy fit, then you have bigger problems my friend.





SomeOne99h said:


> You seem to misunderstood him
> *taz420nj *told you what is the hissy fit *"But when you've opted out of the "acceptable ads" there is absolutely no difference in the ad blocking abilities since they both use the exact same lists."*
> Also, I was one of earlier adaptors of AdblockPlus. It has became popular when others aren't or not available yet. Adblockplus got targeted really hard. To say they really got paid? I only saw it and still see it merely a hearsay. Adblockplus target was to block the bad internet experience inducing ads. To assert that, they made the whitelist, the middle road of ads not being harsh on you.



Exactly.  I was also an early ABP adopter, and I used them LONG after the whole Acceptable Ads backlash - because you can very easily and permanently opt out during the initial configuration. (and again, I only switched to uBo because it just seems to work more smoothly). I also understand the AA initiative, because content providers do rely on ad revenue, and if the ad provider conforms to the non-intrusive requirements, they should be allowed to be shown to those who haven't opted out.  As for the "fee" that they pay, I see it as an accountability.  A farm that is paying a hefty fee to certify that their ads are non-intrusive is far more likely to vet the ads and not allow violations of the agreement.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 30, 2017)

if you give advertisers a inch they take a mile the whole acceptable ads is bull


----------



## taz420nj (Jul 30, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> if you give advertisers a inch they take a mile the whole acceptable ads is bull



LOL ok bro. Back here on earth, until/unless they remove the opt-out, they can take all the "bribe money" they can and I won't give a crap how non-intrusive or completely obnoxious the "acceptable ads" that they approve are.  Why? Because I unchecked that box that says "show me acceptable ads" and don't see them anyway, so what the advertisers do or how many miles they take does not affect me in any way shape or manner.  Let Eyeo make all the money they can off the advertisers.  Good for them.


----------



## qubit (Jul 30, 2017)

@SomeOne99h @taz420nj The corruption bit stems from who are ABP to become self-styled advertising gatekeepers when they are a for-profit company who inherently have vested interests. Ideally, you'd want an independent regulator set up for this kind of thing who wouldn't have a vested interested one way or another. And yeah, I know, I know, they can easily be corrupted too, but hopefully less likely. One can't win! lol.


----------



## taz420nj (Jul 30, 2017)

qubit said:


> @SomeOne99h @taz420nj The corruption bit stems from who are ABP to become self-styled advertising gatekeepers when they are a for-profit company who inherently have vested interests. Ideally, you'd want an independent regulator set up for this kind of thing who wouldn't have a vested interested one way or another. And yeah, I know, I know, they can easily be corrupted too, but hopefully less likely. One can't win! lol.



Again, as long as you can opt out, why does it matter?  Who cares?  What difference does it make how much they charge or what ads they allow?  If you opt out, you don't see anything.  The day they hardcode an ad whitelist or remove the opt out is the day the company dies.  So they have incentive to stay "non corrupt" about it.


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 30, 2017)

taz420nj said:


> Again, as long as you can opt out, why does it matter?  Who cares?  What difference does it make how much they charge or what ads they allow?  If you opt out, you don't see anything.  The day they hardcode an ad whitelist or remove the opt out is the day the company dies.  So they have incentive to stay "non corrupt" about it.


 late last year I did opt out and still there was tons of ads on yahoo's front page and thats why I said I leave the ones that roll over to the love of money and turned to Ublock Origin as I didn't have problems with the miracle ads that made it by others for what ever that reason may be. Me I leave em behind like old used up memories. I loath opening a supposed news article on yahoo just to see I clicked on an ad disguised as a news article with a really hard to see faded out text that stated it as an Ad. Uggg to them imposters!


----------



## taz420nj (Jul 31, 2017)

ORLY?  I don't see any.  When changes are made to the pages themselves sometimes it takes a little bit for the filters to catch up.  I use Yahoo and MSN as the examples to my customers as to why they need an adblocker.  The one I show them is ABP.


----------



## qubit (Jul 31, 2017)

taz420nj said:


> Again, as long as you can opt out, why does it matter?  Who cares?  What difference does it make how much they charge or what ads they allow?  If you opt out, you don't see anything.  The day they hardcode an ad whitelist or remove the opt out is the day the company dies.  So they have incentive to stay "non corrupt" about it.


That's only true up to a point. Corruption can work in many funny ways that aren't obvious to us now.


----------

